# Thermaltake Big Typhoon question



## Bruno (Jul 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Has anybody tried the Thermaltake Big Typhoon CPU fan? My question is regarding mounting the unit. With this particular fan setup, is it recommended to go back and re-tighten all mounting bolts after running the machine for a day or 2 aka after the machine has gone through the heat up/cool down process a few times? 

BTW: I did notice a HUGE temperature change with this fan. I replaced a Thermaltake 92mm Silent Boost with the 120mm Big Typhoon and my average CPU running temp went from 60-61c to 52-53c. WOW! What a difference! Nice and quiet, too. 

Thanks and Happy Holidays!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

With a big cooler like that it can't hurt. Is this on an Intel or AMD setup? Which processor?


----------



## Bruno (Jul 7, 2004)

The Big Typhoon is mounted on an Asus A7V333 mobo atop an Athlon XP 2800+ CPU. It was easy to mount the fan while the mobo was out of the box but there appeared to be no way to get even the teeny wrench I used to install the fan, in there to snug up the mount bolts after the mobo and box were all back together. I ended up purchasing a 7/32" socket (1/4" drive) just for the task and took your advice to check/re-tighten. All is well and running at a cool 53c.

Thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## SEA (Jan 28, 2008)

I am building my first PC and I have the Intel Bad Axe mb, the Q6600 quad processor, and I added the Big Typhoon as well.

My question would be on the stock grease that comes with the Big Typhoon. How is it compared to something like the Artic Cooling MX2? Like would it worth ording the MX2 and remounting the Big T? 

Here's a link to the MX2 http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/arcticcoolingMX2/index.php

I was planning on OC'ing it to 3.0 (and not higher) just to get that extra 2.4 GHz out of it (600 MHz X 4 cores).

Any tips would be great!

Jamie


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

SEA said:


> I am building my first PC and I have the Intel Bad Axe mb, the Q6600 quad processor, and I added the Big Typhoon as well.
> 
> My question would be on the stock grease that comes with the Big Typhoon. How is it compared to something like the Artic Cooling MX2? Like would it worth ording the MX2 and remounting the Big T?
> 
> ...


Next time would you start your own thread, Anyway i would buy some arctic silver 5


----------



## Bruno (Jul 7, 2004)

Definitely go with the Arctic Silver. Do it right the first time so you (theoretically) never have to mess with it again. Very nice cooler, btw. Good choice! Good luck with the new box.


----------



## SEA (Jan 28, 2008)

Bruno said:


> Definitely go with the Arctic Silver. Do it right the first time so you (theoretically) never have to mess with it again. Very nice cooler, btw. Good choice! Good luck with the new box.


Thanks Bruno and 1 g0t 0wn3d for your replies! I'm also hearing good things about the Tuniq TX-2.

Best,
Jamie


----------

